# Yanmar 2200



## steveh

I recently purchased a yanmar 2200 refurbished from a dealer out of state. It has new tire's, front end loader, 5' BH and a 5' box scraper. Are there pro's and con's to this model? Are there things I should watch out for ( maintance wise )?


----------



## mark777

Steveh....WELCOME and nice to have you on board.

The YM2200 is a strong and reliable tractor, but I have to question your dealer/suppllier of this choice for refurbishing.

I'll try and explan...

Yanmar designed and built some amazing and durable tractors, and has done so for decades. BUT, on occasion, built one year only prototypes as they did with the YM1600, YM1900, YM2200 and YM2700(?). and during those 'manufacturer runs' made engine, transmission or platform changes.

Unfortunately those changes forced your model YM2200 into what is commonly referred to as "Orphans". The meaning simply put is most parts are extremely hard to acquire...and engine parts nearly impossible. IE. I spent three weeks calling every supplier I know to locate a head gasket for a model identical to yours. My friend (and customer) was at wits end, but finally we found a company (in Dallas TX) that laser cut a copper gasket duplicating the dimensions from his old one (it was very expensive).

I question your dealers knowledge or his integrity about importing and selling this model, as any importer will not, in good conscience, import the orphans for lack of support after the sale. I have seen (lately) more and more of these models imported as "Reconditioned in Vietnam" and the very large majority are certainly not...just repainted salvaged tractors made to run. I personally know of two (independent from each other) dealers who go to Japan once a month to select the best and most popular, well supported models and have returned with pictures of the salvage tractors (that nobody wants) that are purchased and segregated for containerization and bound for S.E. Asia.

About your tractor...there are no inherent problems or design flaws that I'm aware of and it may serve you well for many years but knowing if any mechanical part fails, parts are not available. If you confront your dealer with this information (I dare them to deny anything stated above) perhaps he will negotiate a trade for a model better suited for decades of service AND parts availability.

Forgive my anger but the stigma attached to Grey Market Tractors WAS interpreted as somehow shady, underhanded or dishonest, and that is just not true any longer. They are (what they are), good, cheap, used, durable and reliable SCUT,s & CUT's. With the large influx of these supposedly reconditioned tractors from Vietnam, who's sole purpose is to capitalize on the unsuspecting consumer and who's hour meters read between 0 to 50, it should raise the red flag for any perspective buyer.

You might consider contacting other dealers (LMTC, Ernie's Imports, Hoye Tractor, Parker parts & equipment etc) to verify and collect more information, but most importantly do not allow my response to discourage you from posting here at TF.

If you have questions we can discuss this on the forum, through Private Message's or e-mail

Again, Welcome and regards, Mark


----------



## steveh

Wow. Is your shot gun enpty now.
Thank you for your honesty. I have notest the dealer has several models of yanmar tractors. I will ask in more depth about the 2200. thanks for the reply.


----------



## mark777

Steve,

If I could have deleted my post (rant) I would have...but waited too long to do so. I apologize for my lack of diplomacy and it reads like a slap in the face. 

Your dealer may be as honest as the day is long and just new and ill informed about the certain orphan models. 

These dealers are approached by brokers who promise pristine tractors that are completely reconditioned (factory reconditioned, refurbished or complete over haul are other 'Buzz Words" they use) and are inspected, tested under load and have virtually no hours (under 50 normally) freshly painted, new seat, tires and an average of 50% - 60% return on their investment....Oh, and unlimited access to their huge parts inventory...etc. etc. What Honest Man or perspective dealer wouldn't go for an offer like that?? I would estimate that 95% is not true...and allow the other 5% for the dealers that fight these brokers in support of their customers and the large investment they make in tractors.

Not knowing your location or where you live.......When you said...."a dealer out of state..." I would guess the purchase of your tractor might have come from the Dallas-Fort Worth area or Canton TX maybe??? 

In hopes that you are fully 'Armed and Dangerous' with this information in the event (Heaven Forbid) you actually need help or recourse. A simple search (Google) with any combination of words like Reconditioned Tractors + Vietnam + Yanmar will provide you with many sites/forums/threads and dealers where heated and revealing discussions continue....it's not all bad as there are supporters on both sides....reconditioned vs. used.

You seem like an intelligent person and should you need any help or contacts let me know....I have supplier lists and contacts with UTDA (used tractor dealers association).

Mark


----------



## JDFANATIC

mark,

From my perspective I found nothing wrong with your first or second post. If Steve is linked up with a dud dealer, he would do well to know it now, and if the dealer has just been duped, then that is something else. Your knowledge and post may prevent someone else in the same boat from making an expensive decision. I hope it all works out for Steve, but honesty and fortrightness is the best policy.


----------



## mark777

Thank you JDF,

I was trying desperately to not sound like a smart alec know-it-all (because I surely don't).

Mark


----------



## steveh

mark,
The tractor came form delaware. The dealer gave me a 6 month return policy in writing. He told me if I am unsatified with the tractor I can exchange for another one. I believe he is a honest man and has so far been true to his word. 
Thanks for your help.
thanks JD

Steve


----------



## mark777

Steve. again I am sounding too negative and you're probably wondering why I'm concerned about your tractor purchase...and what business is it of mine anyway? This is what I have deduced from your above posts: 1)- You bought it out of state so delivery charges were applied to your unit. 2)- Contemplating a return for another 'like' model (HP, FEL etc.) would be even more charges...pickup and re-delivery, 3)- Why worry about any of this because the tractor runs fine 4)- (Maybe) Why doesn't this guy mind his own business, shut up and go away.....

Well, it's like this...From the top of the line John Deere to the economy based Jinma...all tractor parts wear out. It may take years to happen, but items like brakes, pilot bushing, clutch disk, pressure plate and throw-out bearings are most often, the first to be replaced...Your model is {one year only and now,} nearly 40 years old.

You don't have to believe me but I urge you to talk with other dealers, use their 800 #'s and casually mention You would like a ball park figure on what your tractor is worth?? Or do you have parts available for this model?

Mark


----------



## Eastland

steveh, I too have a 2200 and can put you on a contact for parts...even head gaskets. I personally think there is a boomimg import business underway, even for the "orphans". (I agree there has been a shortage, but that gap is closing)


----------



## steveh

Thanks but I traded it for a Kubota


----------



## Molonio63

Mark, thank you so much for that information. Don't worry about the tone or it, if you are mad you are mad and I wish i would have seen your post about hard to find parts before i bought mine (first time owner of a tractor, didn't know what to watch for despite some research). So far it has been a good machine with few minor problems (it is a refurbished tractor and I too know that my dealer is a good, honest man that has responded to several minor issues going above and beyond what i would have expected).

So i have a yanmar 2200 and a question that i can't seem to find an answer for in the manual-for-many-models that i have. During summer work at an ambient temperature of 95F , the temperature gage goes to about halfway between the "80" and the "115" marks (I am assuming they are celsius), which would mean about 97C or 207F. Is this normal or is my tractor overheating?

Thanks
Tony


----------



## winston

You have found an old thread here. I know the idiot light on a ym220 is to come on at 230f and go off at 215f. That is straight out of the repair manual. That being stated, it would seem 207f is not to hot. I do not think my 2002d runs that hot even in East Texas 100f temperatures. I am going to purchase me a hand held test gauge of some sort so I can really know. My gauge will go to about the halfway point when pulling hard. No numbers on it so I don't know what the temperature is. If I get this test gauge in the next few days I will post my findings.


----------



## Molonio63

*working temperature*

Thanks for your reply. If i find more info i will post it too in case someone else needs it.

Best regards.


----------



## Mickey

Boy, this is an old thread. See my old friend Mark made a couple posts. Not sure if Mark is still frequenting this forum. Saw Mark mention a couple gray market dealers including Ernie's imports. Ernie is one of the good guys and my local Yanmar dealer.

I'd take either Mark's or Ernie's advice on Yanmar products any day of the week.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I have a Yanmar diesel in my John Deere and kinda worry that it might be sub par with the JD diesels. With proper maintenance and care, how many hours can I reasonably expect from this engine? Thought I'd ask, since I'm in the presense of a couple Yanmar Gurus!


----------



## Mickey

Yanmar has been in the diesel business since about 1920. They are a big name in small diesel marine engines. They have been building tractors and supplying components to JD since the early 80's. Think if there were any issues with the Yanmar components, JD wouldn't have stayed to Yanmar so long. Yanmar is considered the JD of Far East tractor companies. My local JD dealership is also a dealer for Yanmar's new T80 series tractors. Again if JD was having issues with Yanmar, I don't think they would be marketing Yanmar tractors with Yanmar's name on them.

In the gray market arena, Yanmar is far away the most popular. My FX24 is around 30 yrs old. Never have had a mechanical problem. I have no concern with reliability issues.

Couldn't even guess how many hrs they are good for.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

They seem to only use them in the smaller lower end tractors and this is what worried me. The engine has thus far been a real nugget, at 260 hours. It's paid for, and was contemplating getting into the 55+ horsepower John Deere range. Just love the pissed off growel of those 3 cylinder engines!


----------



## HuttoTractor

I have a radiator that is leaking in my Yanmar F16D. Hoye says the radiator is not made anymore. Is there an equal John Deere part number? This one is 121465-44500...


----------



## winston

You have picked up an old thread here. How about trying a good radiator shop and getting it rebuilt?


----------

